
Windows Mobile 6.5 shows clever burst of originality. Haha no. - arthurk
http://www.roughlydrafted.com/2009/02/17/windows-mobile-65-shows-clever-burst-of-originality-haha-no/
======
mkuhn
I think the author drank a bit too much off Apples marketing kool-aid.

~~~
bep
Is roughlydrafted.com, so no surprises about it. I avoid their articles
because of it. Is impossible for them to be slightly balanced.

------
jbm
Awful article.

However, I'll say this - Microsoft really needs to step up vendor support for
WM. Every awful thing you think about Microsoft seems to be 10 times worse
when you are dealing with WM support in Asia :(

